# ADA Aquasky users - what power adaptor?



## 5678 (3 Aug 2015)

My Aquasky 451 turned up today so I need to order an adaptor for the plug. 

Is something like this from Amazon sufficient?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...UK+adapter&dpPl=1&dpID=21Ca+MRh-uL&ref=plSrch


----------



## 5678 (3 Aug 2015)

Or is it something like this? 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-230v-to-110v-45w-voltage-converter-rp90x


----------



## GHNelson (3 Aug 2015)

Hi
You need to upload a picture of the plug and where was the item made!
hoggie


----------



## 5678 (3 Aug 2015)

Made in Japan? Lol!

Looks like a normal Japanese/us plug. 

Manual says this...


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Aug 2015)

You only need a plug. (travel kit or laptop plug). No need a converter.


----------



## 5678 (3 Aug 2015)

Cool thanks. The fact it can run at 230v suggested that but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Andy D (3 Aug 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> You only need a plug. (travel kit or laptop plug). No need a converter.



Could of saved myself £15 if I had known this. (I got the Maplin one).

The Green Machine advise to use a transformer and they also add a note in the box to advise of this as well. 

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/shop/ada-aquasky-451/


----------



## Andy D (3 Aug 2015)

5678 said:


> Cool thanks. The fact it can run at 230v suggested that but I wasn't sure.



I thought this too but went with what TGM advised.


----------



## 5678 (3 Aug 2015)

Will call Jim tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Andy D (3 Aug 2015)

I'm sure the literature is right and a simple adaptor is needed but don't wanna ditch the transformer if TGM would then not honour a warranty if the light failed for any reason.

I look forward to the response.


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Aug 2015)

For old superjet, vuppa, solar mini that transformer needed, but led uses a different one which works on all systems.


----------



## Andy D (5 Aug 2015)

5678 said:


> Will call Jim tomorrow and ask.



Did you call them?


----------



## 5678 (5 Aug 2015)

Yes! Needs a 240v-110v step down transformer. The manual says different, but tgm will have to warrant it if anything goes wrong so I'll go with what they say! 

Bought one of these from Maplin http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-230v-to-110v-300w-voltage-converter-vr05f


----------



## Andy D (5 Aug 2015)

Did you point out what the manual says?


----------



## 5678 (5 Aug 2015)

Yeah, he still suggested the transformer rather than just an adapter.


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Aug 2015)

We do use it with a plug only for years. Sold tons of them. But of course if TGM recommend a different thing to the local use it is ok.

This is just like a laptop adapter. You also do not need a transformer for them to use on any network.

I do use these lights since they come to the market. Seen also some faulty adapters, which we replaced. never seen any faulty LED however.
But i think all over eu people only use the plugs.


----------



## 5678 (5 Aug 2015)

I'll try the transformer, if I get the buzzing noise that I've read can happen then I'll revisit things.


----------



## Andy D (5 Aug 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> We do use it with a plug only for years. Sold tons of them. But of course if TGM recommend a different thing to the local use it is ok.
> 
> This is just like a laptop adapter. You also do not need a transformer for them to use on any network.
> 
> ...



I trust you Viktor. 

I ordered a standard adapter yesterday.


----------



## BexHaystack (30 Jan 2017)

Andy D said:


> I trust you Viktor.
> 
> I ordered a standard adapter yesterday.


Hi Andy, just wondering how things went after you moved to a standard adapter? I have acquired a secondhand Aquasky 602 with 2 of the Maplin transformers. They get really hot and hum a bit so I'm wondering if I can go without?
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (30 Jan 2017)

I tried it with a normal plug and it worked. Sadly I sold it before I could get any extended use out of it.


----------



## 5678 (31 Jan 2017)

I ran mine for ages just with the standard plug adapter. I didnt use the transformer, it's completely unneeded. 

My light is still for sale if anyone wants it! I switched to a Kessil.


----------



## BexHaystack (31 Jan 2017)

Thanks to both of you for your prompt replies! I'll go with the standard adaptors. Did either of you ever add a dimmer? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5678 (31 Jan 2017)

No, that's one thing that I didnt try. From what I read it wasn't advised. It's one of the reasons I switched to the Kessil with a controller.


----------

